# Aus animierten Buchstaben einen Namen erstellen



## Geierchen (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr alle,

ich möchte aus animierten Buchstaben (je Ani 3 Einzelbilder) einen Namen
erstellen. Könnt ihr mir bitte mal auf die Sprünge helfen? Ich bekomme es
nicht hin  

LG Geierchen


----------



## awortmeier (21. Oktober 2009)

Mit Flash geht sowas sehr gut.
Dieses kann man dann als Bild, Film oder SWF speichern.


----------



## Geierchen (21. Oktober 2009)

Oh je, mit Flash kenne ich mich gar nicht aus...


----------



## awortmeier (28. Oktober 2009)

Auch wenn das Thema schon eine Woche alt ist.

Flash kann man auch ganz "banal" nutzen...
Du kannst deine Buchstaben "malen" und über die Zeitleiste (oben das Ding) in einen Tween packen.

Musst keine Flash können um damit bisschen was zu wurschelten... ist zwar keine perfekte Lösung, aber so mach ich das auch manchmal (meistens für die Arbeit  ), wenn ich keine Lust hab da viel Zeit reinzustecken.

Mehr Selbstvertrauen!


----------

